# Finally bought a bike...



## PLuKE (11 May 2014)

Finally bought another bike! I was going to buy a Giant Rapid 3 or Trek 7.4.

But had a change if mind, main thing being my funds had to be redirected.

I have bought a hybrid classic style bike now, as that's all I could afford, and I wanted something new but I did look out for used bikes also. Anyway, I purchased an Apollo Envoy, it was up for £360 and now £180. For this money and for current needs it's perfect. If I really take to cycling, then I shall apply more money for a new bike and sell this with minimal loss.

Please don't shoot me! 
Luke


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2014)

Why should we shoot you? Enjoy your new purchase


----------



## gelfy666 (11 May 2014)

im simillar, you have what you can afford at the time........... get out there and use it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 May 2014)

I'm sure it'll do the job fine and I understand the position having had to buy on a budget myself (ended up with this which is now very well travelled and much modified)

I have to say that I think Halfords are rather cheeky with their pricing though as £180 is about what it's worth. The claimed £360 "full price" would put it up against better spec bikes from the big name brands.


----------



## djb1971 (11 May 2014)

It's not what you've got, it's what you do with it 

I'd rather have a £200 bike that I use than a £2000 bike I don't. Enjoy it


----------



## PLuKE (11 May 2014)

Picked the bike up, Halfords built it, so not great, it needs some fine tuning with the gears, which they can do, and I have adjusted the front brake.

Had a nice 4-5mile cycle home, and bloody enjoyed it! 700x26c tyres are quick and effortless almost, the bike weight is 15kg, alloy frame, it doesn't have the cheap stem which breaks, which a friend told me. I am learning about bikes slowly. 

Going to go for another ride tonight, I would at some point like to put better brake pads/blocks on.

Mega happy, will upload a picture...


----------



## cyberknight (11 May 2014)

Welcome to cycling chat !
Get out and enjoy your bike as long as it does what you want it to do and works who gives a toe clip if it cost £5 or £50000.
I would like to know what your mate means by a stem that breaks?
Looks like the bike has the older style threaded headset with integrated steerer / stem which has been around for ermm a very very long time compared to a threadless headset with the steerer that is attached to the fork with a separate stem that has been around for a couple of decades that most bikes tend to use without breaking .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 May 2014)

Enjoy your bike: many unwary roadies have been scalped on 15kg bikes, _you _are the engine


----------



## PLuKE (18 May 2014)

Well just an update.

Bike had to go back with problems, they exchanged for a new one, touch wood it's been fairly good, a few tweaks here and there. 

I have done around 35-40miles I would guess so far. Yesterday I did 15miles in total, I am not fit, but over the week I was doing quick blasts, and after the 15miles with stops of course I felt pretty good, more energy in me to! So hopefully get some extra weight off me now, with a change of diet so hopefully some results should come over the several weeks and months.

I bought some cycling shorts( not skin tight or loose) and jersey, much better on the bum! But I do feel alittle over dressed being on a cheap bike. And added a computer to keep track on my miles and speed.

I want to upgrade the tyres on the bike, currently non branded 28x700.

If I keep into cycling then I want a full road bike, I was tempted by some offers but for now I think I shall wait and see how I feel and get on.

Thanks
Luke


----------



## Easytigers (18 May 2014)

Hi mate...my experience with Halfords has been awful but hope its better for you. Just enjoy riding and getting fitter :-)


----------



## Fatty (17 Jun 2014)

I bought one of these 2 weeks ago, I've taken it back 3 times now. the manager said that most of the faults I've had are common on it and I've had a few issues he has not seen on it yet. bought the bike as I crashed the car and felt it was a good excuse to get fit. the bike when it is not trying to kill me is great fun and easy to ride. they've kept it for a few days this time while they replace the grips, peddles, bottom bracket, front & rear derailleurs, chain, chain ring & cog set with better quality parts that should stand up to my trip to work. It's only 5 1/2 miles each way with a even split of flats and hills yet it seems to much to ask the bike to work for more than 3 days. hopefully you have not had the same probs as me after a 100 miles and heres hoping I don't have to go back to Halfords again in june


----------



## raindog (18 Jun 2014)

PLuKE said:


> it doesn't have the cheap stem which breaks


yikes


----------



## Alexis Holwell (18 Jun 2014)

PLuKE said:


> I bought some cycling shorts( not skin tight or loose) and jersey, much better on the bum! But I do feel alittle over dressed being on a cheap bike.


 
Don't worry too much about feeling a little over dressed. I used to feel a bit self conscious in cycling shorts and jersey when I first started riding for the same reason. You'll soon realise no one gives a hoot what you're wearing and you'll eventually stop worrying about what others think.

Never thought i'd be comfortable with my work colleagues seeing me head to toe in Lycra but they soon got used to it. Now I don't give it a second thought.

Being comfortable on the bike is the most important thing.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Jun 2014)

Fatty said:


> I bought one of these 2 weeks ago, I've taken it back 3 times now. the manager said that most of the faults I've had are common on it and I've had a few issues he has not seen on it yet. bought the bike as I crashed the car and felt it was a good excuse to get fit. the bike when it is not trying to kill me is great fun and easy to ride. they've kept it for a few days this time while they replace the grips, peddles, bottom bracket, front & rear derailleurs, chain, chain ring & cog set with better quality parts that should stand up to my trip to work. It's only 5 1/2 miles each way with a even split of flats and hills yet it seems to much to ask the bike to work for more than 3 days. hopefully you have not had the same probs as me after a 100 miles and heres hoping I don't have to go back to Halfords again in june


Keep hearing this sort of story about Halfords bikes, yet on their website it states: "Pre-Delivery inspection + 22 point safety check" - ??????


----------

